# Wood in lower Clear creek



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

Put in just below the diversion dam yesterday for a little R2 run. There are at least 2 logs on the run that could ruin your day. They are all easily avoided, and easy to see when you are approaching. I wouldn't want to swim them though.
Also there is a Kayak(red) stuck mid river that is creating a hazard. Again it's easy to see and avoid, just be aware.

josh


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

*Log in the Diversion Dam on lower Clear Creek*

We moved the kayak today (see other post). Also sent one of the more hazardous logs from that spot downriver. 

There is a log stuck in the diversion dam as of today, 5/29. At current flows, the line is still in. As the water rises the log looks like it will flush, but if it doesn't, and the water comes up, it will be directly in the line. Worth a quick scout.


----------

